# Merhow Trailers, Opinions?



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I have not hear any thing bad about this company, the trailer looks clean ( no rust or dents ). I would ask how old are the tires you may have to change them for new ones other wise I would go for it


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Do you think the price is fair? I'm a little weary to be spending almost 6k on a twenty-year old trailer, but if it will last a long time, I will.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

6K sounds a bit high for a trailer that old. Even in my overpriced area, 6K would get you a 2005ish model. Also, the ad says the tires were new in 2006 which means they were due to be replaced in 2011. My understanding is tires rot out after 5 years whether used or not. That might be extended since this trailer was stored inside, but I would take a good look at those tires for dry rot. 

I haven't heard anything bad about that brand either.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks guys. I think we're going to pass, as we stopped by today and it seemed that the frame was rusted on the bottom. We're going to keep looking.


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

Just some added info Merhow at least the new ones are very good trailers. Made well, easy pull and really take the horse into consideration. I am not sure about the older models 

Patti


----------

